
Show HN: Hardbin: The world's most secure encrypted pastebin - jstanley
http://incoherency.co.uk/blog/stories/hardbin.html
======
rwinn
Super cool!

btw, you have a typo in the learn more section, the readme link ends in .mg

~~~
jstanley
Thanks! And typo fixed now. :)

